# Why Uber green in certain cities?



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

The app should offer Uber green in any city or town where an electric vehicle is operating. Uber management are certified morons.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Sixotoo said:


> The app should offer Uber green in any city or town where an electric vehicle is operating. Uber management are certified morons.


It's because they don't have enough green drivers in that area yet.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It's because they don't have enough green drivers in that area yet.


Uber green class is hybrid and electric, I am Uber green and I drive a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid so I don't know how it could be not enough cars in any area


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

If the glove don't fit, you have to acquit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

seleto said:


> Good day guys Hello guys Uber also stated drivers can now rent a 0-emission automobile through apartment car provider issuer Avis..


Once again Uber green is low emissions not zero emissions it's both hybrid and Electric.


----------

